# NGD - Seagull 25th Anniversary Mahog/Spruce



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Like this:

Seagull Guitar Models

Looks better in person. The glossy finish is a first for me, it looks fantastic. Nice big chunky neck (Surprising for Godin) in a D profile. GREAT sound, especially neck chords. Picks or fingers equally well (OK, picks a little better). The intonation is pretty darn good too, as is the fretwork.

It included the excellent TRIC case as well, and came in under 800 tax in. YIPEE!

I'll take some pictures later, going over to jam at a friend's house now...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

In an effort to get more that zero replies, here's a pic:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great - shiny and new! My Larrivee is also spruce/mahogany. I find that to be a great combination.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice. I love these guitars. Great looks, playability, tone, and vibe. Best bang for the buck anywhere. Glad you found it! Are you going to put a pickup in it? Have fun making it age.

A young student showed up yesterday with a second hand Seagull that sounds superb. He was so pleased with it and himself he played way, way better than usual. Most kids don't care about this stuff but he was pleased that it's Canadian.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

That looks great. The 25th anniversary models I looked at were well made and played nicely. I like the spruce/mahogany combination too, congrats.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. Mooh, I am thinking about putting in a pickup, but if I do I will choose a passive one and use an external pre. I'm looking quite seriously at the GHS exterior mount mic though. Online sound samples of the GHS are pretty good (good enough for live) and it is cheap and requires no mods. All pluses.

That said, it sounds SOOOO good miced in rehearsal that I may just do that when playing in band situations for now.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again, great stuff from Seagull/Godin for great prices. That's a nice one there.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Matt...I'm not familiar, but I'm going to do a search now, thanks!

Peace, Mooh.

Edit...Nevermind. I have seen those. Good idea. It looks like they also do the Mini-flex line too and I've had a few of those in the past. I like the exterior mic idea though. I use a condenser on a stand whenever I can, but an attached one is so much more convenient.


----------

